

How Afropunk Became a Full-Blown Movement - nkurz
http://ny.racked.com/2015/8/20/9180091/afropunk-festival-history

======
wyclif
A long article about afropunk, and not a single mention of Bad Brains, the
seminal DC black punk band?

------
ankushnarula
I live a block from where the Afropunk festival was held yesterday and today
in Fort Greene. Some good music - but mostly not. In a superficial sense it
_FELT_ like fashion and politics masquerading as musical subculture. Oh
wait...

------
b6
We don't want to care _more_ about ethnicity, we want to care _less_. We don't
want ethnicity to matter _more_ than it does today, we want it to matter
_less_. Right?

Please help me understand how it's useful to have a special version of punk
for black people.

~~~
coldtea
> _We don 't want to care more about ethnicity, we want to care less. We don't
> want ethnicity to matter more than it does today, we want it to matter less.
> Right?_

No, we just want it to stop matter in a wrong guy.

People shouldn't forgo their ethnicity/race.

That's assimilation and it's also racist. It's like saying that they way to
stop the issue of racism if for people not to feel black, hispanic, etc, and
not celebrate their culture.

~~~
coldtea
Oops, meant to right "to stop matter in a wrong way".

